# Analizador de red eléctrica



## CUSCO (Ene 29, 2013)

hola a todos, aca les paso un videito de mi analizador de red, solo me falta afinar un poco mas el algoritmo de la transformada rapida de fourier para mostrar los armonicos de tension y corriente y ya todo estaria listo:






y esta son las diapositivas:


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103747449/ANALIZADOR DE RED ELECTRICA facebook.rar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2013)

! Gracias por el aporte ¡


----------

